# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  TF-X, roadable aircraft, flying car, Terrafugia, Woburn, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Terrafugia

TF-X on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Flying Car - Terrafugia TF-X introduction

Published on May 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The Terrafugia TF-X

Published on Jul 20, 2015




> Terrafugia is excited to premier the new Outer Mold Line for the TF-X, Terrafugia's vision for the future of personal transportation. The TF-X will be a four-seat, vertical takeoff and landing (VTOL) hybrid electric aircraft that makes flying easier and safer than ever before. Visit terrafugia.com for more information.

----------


## Airicist

The Terrafugia TF-2

Published on Aug 27, 2018




> The Terrafugia TF-2: Transforming On-Demand travel with a three-part transportation system for seamless door-to-door travel.

----------

